# Friday Pics



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

My beautiful baby boy catching some zzz's


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

the rut is on in Brazoria county.
Been going out every evening this week and watching them run.
This guy here is closing in on his soon to be girlfriend....


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Palmetto said:


> the rut is on in Brazoria county.
> Been going out every evening this week and watching them run.
> This guy here is closing in on his soon to be girlfriend....


Good looking buck for this area. I have noticed we have some nice ones across the county line also.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lake Texoma / Denison Dam


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

A suprised Stephanie with LuLuBelle in my wifes chair.









The grandson being " cool"


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Pool going in. Dug on Tues, steel and plumbing Wed/yesterday, and gunite goes in today...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Helping with homework


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Good looking buck for this area. I have noticed we have some nice ones across the county line also.


Thanks....but he aint nothing to get exited about. If I can get pics of the big one, you will really be suprised. Maybe this evening I will see him again.

This is at 300yds, thru my 'nocks. Anytime you can see horns with your naked eye at that far away,,,,,you know he's something special!

If I wouldnt have had my 3yr old with me, I woulda jumped out, and put a stalk on him to get some better pics.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My oldest girl turned 16 on Monday. How time flys by fast! The little one with Master Lee after board breaking. She's ready for the next belt.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

For our fallen brothers on 9-11-13


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Here's a few from yesterdays drive thru the hill country


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

elkhunter49 said:


> Here's a few from yesterdays drive thru the hill country


Those are some excellent pics! What kind of camera?


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

elkhunter49 said:


> Here's a few from yesterdays drive thru the hill country


I know where you took the pic of those boots!  It's beautiful up there.

Here's a picture of the painting I'm doing for reeltime2luke


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Random pics from the last few weeks.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I know where you took the pic of those boots!  It's beautiful up there.


Yup that drive along the river is awesome.

TH


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice view......


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Palmetto said:


> Thanks....but he aint nothing to get exited about. If I can get pics of the big one, you will really be suprised. Maybe this evening I will see him again.
> 
> This is at 300yds, thru my 'nocks. Anytime you can see horns with your naked eye at that far away,,,,,you know he's something special!
> 
> If I wouldnt have had my 3yr old with me, I woulda jumped out, and put a stalk on him to get some better pics.


You should have still tried to stalk with the 3yr old. Never too early to teach how to stalk.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

- Couple of Apaches flying over the marina
- My old GSP getting the crumbs out of a chex mix bag...her bird hunting days are over but she can still mooch for leftovers like a pro
- $.50 find at the antique store
- Some freaked out mud martins on the porch


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Cronuts are overrated, sticking with regular donuts
Luncheables for adults 
bangbang shrimp over jasmine rice


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Redfish pattern lately
Evil eye
Happy riding in the truck
CrÃ¨me brulee' bread pudding @ Killens
Wife & boy waiting for table @ Don Key
Eat your heart out Cushing


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Big Sissy taking little Sissy on a (wooden) horse ride 

Our little Princess Sadie when she was a puppy lol

Old pic I found from when Josh and I first started dating

I'm no longer a blonde

A view from the deer stand (wish I was there now)


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*You Guys not getting the invites ?*

Darn, it was a good week to be my Stomach.. Need 2 threads for this week.

Herbed Garlic Trout

Hatch Pepper n Cheeken Sausage Grinder, PO-Boy - Hero- Samwhich

Guuuuuuuuuumboooooooo ( Cheeken 3 - tpes Saugage )

Black Cherry Chiplotle Pulled Pork Lime Cilantrro Slaw

Shrimp Pasta Salad w Roasted Garlic Viniagerette


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Did you get the gaffs out of the rocket launchers ?
Of course I did !!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

Roasted Veggie Lasagna ( Low Fat - Cottage - Mozz )

Mosque ( Brazilian Feech Stew made with the Dende OIls ( Red Palm Oil )


----------



## speck14 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Ready to eat!*


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

1. 5' BT from this weekend
2. 4.5' BT with a damaged dorsal. Maybe it was bit off when it was young. I was told by some dude that it was from a prop... quite possible.
3. Pic of camp and the fishing trailer


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Sunrise East Matagorda Bay
Thunderstorm North Shoreline East Matagorda Bay


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh oh


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

11th Annual golf weekend with college buddies...every year somewhere different...this year was Beaver Creek, CO...great place for golf...will be going back at some point..only open May - Sept
Played Country Club of the Rockies, Club at Cordillera Valley and Summit, and then Red Sky Ranch - Norman course
nwilkins if you haven't played these you need to get up there!! Still doesn't beat Oakmont but all rival Carlton Woods - Fazio to give you an idea
And some absolute monster mule deer!! this guy was minimum 10 and more likely 12...had an 8 point behind him and a 4 point about 80 yards off trailing


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Big Sissy taking little Sissy on a (wooden) horse ride
> 
> Our little Princess Sadie when she was a puppy lol
> 
> ...


Cute lab pup. Too bad they don't stay puppies. Mine is 11 now. The new hair looks smokin hot.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> The new hair looks smokin hot.
> 
> Down Boy...It is the same hair, just a different color, & I like it!. :fish:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

5 years ago today, lost my house thanks to Hurricane Ike...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Growin Up too fast*

My son on game day this Monday. He's growing up too fast. We'll be sharing a teal blind together tomorrow. Hopefully he'll still do that with me in a few years.....He's girl CRAZY


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Big Sissy taking little Sissy on a (wooden) horse ride
> 
> Our little Princess Sadie when she was a puppy lol
> 
> ...


 wow! the hair came out great!


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

My Buddy!!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Took the boy to ride go karts for his 13th birthday. Kicked his butt!
























Finally got one of these for the camper.








Don't drink and order stuff online. Our new cornhole boards the wife ordered. She missed the word "mini"!








A rarity, everyone together for dinner.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Celebrating 27 years today with Stacy. We got married on the back of a boat in the middle of Clear Lake right at sundown in 1986. I asked her to marry me the first week I met her. It only took about 200 more times and she gave in. This is our first one with the kids out of the house. It's been one great ride and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

15 YO Daughter meeting her hero, Ariel @ Disneyworld
A couple of YFTs (Yummy Frickin' Tuna) caught in panga @ San Jose del Cabo
The old mission church in SJD
Daughters hamming it up in Port A


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Mont said:


> Celebrating 27 years today with Stacy. We got married on the back of a boat in the middle of Clear Lake right at sundown in 1986. I asked her to marry me the first week I met her. It only took about 200 more times and she gave in. This is our first one with the kids out of the house. It's been one great ride and it just keeps getting better.


Congrats, like her Victory.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

fISHBUD said:


> My Buddy!!


Nothing like a friendly beaver.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Big Sissy taking little Sissy on a (wooden) horse ride
> 
> Our little Princess Sadie when she was a puppy lol
> 
> ...


I didn't even realize you had hair!

You're always wearing a cap!  But what does the hubs think? 
Nevermind on that, I gave an honest opinion to my wife one time, one time!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Creepy house in Galveston. Should be a movie set. haha
Wish I was there instead of pushing this mouse around


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Not much to add here but great pics as always everybody. Happy Anniversary Mont! Hope everybody here has a great weekend doing whatever they are planning to do.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Apparently sequin shirts and dress pants are this lady's biker gear haha.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ducatibilt said:


> I didn't even realize you had hair!
> 
> You're always wearing a cap!  But what does the hubs think?
> Nevermind on that, I gave an honest opinion to my wife one time, one time!


Yeah I wear a cap 90% of the time lol. It so much easier than having to actually do something with my hair. 
Josh is a smart man, so of course he likes it  He has no other choice!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Rain!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Was in the Domican last week for a wedding. This cat flew by after the ceremony, a zamboni with a paraglider wing and engine.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

My new ride, I don't want to brad but its pretttttty fast


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Ducatibilt said:


> *I didn't even realize you had hair!
> 
> You're always wearing a cap!*  But what does the hubs think?
> Nevermind on that, I gave an honest opinion to my wife one time, one time!


yeah, it must be the cap:wink:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> My new ride, I don't want to brad but its pretttttty fast


Will it do time travel?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Mont said:


> Celebrating 27 years today with Stacy. We got married on the back of a boat in the middle of Clear Lake right at sundown in 1986. I asked her to marry me the first week I met her. It only took about 200 more times and she gave in. This is our first one with the kids out of the house. It's been one great ride and it just keeps getting better.


Congratulations! I wish you many more.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The Yanks are Coming!!!

Battle re-enactment in Sabine Pass last weekend. It was the 150th anniversary of the battle.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My son and his girlfriend wearing his football shirt. The back has his number and name on it. One of those ahhhhhh moments. lol.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*My contribution*

I thought this was funny.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

big john o said:


> Will it do time travel?


I believe it would If I could just get to 88mph


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

my puppy's!!

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

^^^^HEY! There's my sock I lost in the laundry room! I thought the dryer ate it. 

Great pic of the 2 pups!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I'm no longer a blonde


So blondes don't have more fun?



TH


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Game cam in Round Rock


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Teal spot for in the morn. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> Game cam in Round Rock
> View attachment 748953


Nice try. That pic is a couple years old.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> Game cam in Round Rock
> View attachment 748953










Healthy looking animal! Any body know if the eat hogs?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

okmajek said:


> Did you get the gaffs out of the rocket launchers ?
> Of course I did !!


:brew2::rybka::rybka::rybka::brew2:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Creepy house in Galveston. Should be a movie set. haha


We went in there years back to do a quote for work in it. They never did anything to it and I sure wish I had it.

Camping up on the Guadalupe.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Alaska - few more pics*

I took a lot of pics while we were there. Hope ya'll don't get sick of them.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Took my little one to the beach for the first time, she absolutely loved the water








Me and my princess on the sea wall








My heart and soul


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I took a lot of pics while we were there. Hope ya'll don't get sick of them.


 I'm sick of Alaska pictures.... said no one ever! Post 'em!


----------

